# Accucraft Climax



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

just received this from Pete Cromley...


Accucraft have told me the Climax will be at the warehouse first week of
January.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Did he say anything about the K4?


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I know about an AK-47, B-52, C rations, KC135, M1A1, P-38, RB-47 ... what's a K-4?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill4373 on 24 Dec 2010 02:12 PM 


I know about an AK-47, B-52, C rations, KC135, M1A1, P-38, RB-47 ... what's a K-4?


Ill take an M1A1 or even a 1903


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill4373 on 24 Dec 2010 02:12 PM 


I know about an AK-47, B-52, C rations, KC135, M1A1, P-38, RB-47 ... what's a K-4?

Is that P-38 the fighter? the can opener? the pistol?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm.

Pacific Class K4s 4-6-2 made by Juniata workshops and Baldwin locomotives. I know you were joking, but there it is for those who may not know much about the k4.


----------



## craig0127 (May 20, 2008)

I got the notification too. yeah. confirming the order now.... its only been two years.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The K-4 was the older version of the K-9 which was a real dog...

...sorry bout that just had to chime in!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Ha.

Seriously though, the Pennsy K4 had one of the largest fleet of a passenger steam loco. Not THE largest, but one of the largest.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill4373 on 24 Dec 2010 02:12 PM 


I know about an AK-47, B-52, C rations, KC135, M1A1, P-38, RB-47 ... what's a K-4?


C-rats, I miss them. M1A1 -- which one?

The K-4 was the Pennsylvania Railroad's 4-6-2 "Pacific" premier, mainline, standard gauge, passenger-hauling steam locomotive from 1914 through the end of steam on the PRR in 1957. It is a prim and proper, highly spit and polished, very broad turn and high speed machine. 
As opposed to the Climax, a very low speed, very tight turn, very irregular track, very very very powerful narrow gauge work horse engine, covered in oily, coal, dirt and grungie grime patina. Fanboy here


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

The K-4's were a beauty to watch in action. Likewise, _The Tornado,_ from the UK.

Actually I like watching all trains in action but some are "more" than others.

.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The best estimate for the arrival of the Climax and Mason is January 20th 2011.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't know where you got this date, but if true it's a real bummer cause no one will have one of these new engines to show off at Cabin Fever or Diamondhead. 

Bummer, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hope it doesn't come while we are away at the Steam ups (DH & CF) and sit forlorn on the "FROZEN" front porch until we get back around the 23rd.*


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I got this straight from Accucraft today. A good 3 weeks out so this is the best guess till they arrive state side.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

just received word from Pete. The Climax will arrive in California on February 8th. 

Won't see DH this year.

.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The word I got today is count on the 2nd week of February. 

Good news is Accucraft is letting the promo's Climax and Mason Bogie come to DH so you see them run.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess that means October 2012 for the rest of the world then. Right now I'm awaiting a small 'priority' package from the USA that was shipped to me by airmail on 5 December. Until I get it one of my rifles is an expensive club. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

didn't anyone tell you??? they don't make that part anymore..... 
.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Bill4373 on 08 Jan 2011 10:38 AM 

didn't anyone tell you??? they don't make that part anymore..... 
. 

o

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*This is the e-mail I got from Royce at Quisenberry (2 days ago) about the K-4 I have on order;*
I just heard back from Accucraft. The sales manager swears that the
engines are now in production and should be on the water to the States
this Spring. In fact the owner of the company, Bing, is over at the
factory right now checking quality control.

Best regards,
Royce


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I already noted, end of the year for UK and Yoorup. 

Maybe. 

Gives me time to put a kidney on e-*** to pay for it. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

End of year? Why? Does UK and Eu get it later than US? 

As to the email about the K4, that sounds consistent with what I have been told about the AML K4. Getting close now.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 08 Jan 2011 01:36 PM 
End of year? Why? Does UK and Eu get it later than US? 

As to the email about the K4, that sounds consistent with what I have been told about the AML K4. Getting close now. 



Nothing made by/for AccuCraft US comes direct to UK and Yoorup - you guys get all yours first, and then we get the leavings here in yUK. Germany, a much bigger market than the UK, gets stuff quicker, I'm told, thanks to the efforts of Herr Schug. If, for instance, I wanted a K36, it would probably have to be individually imported by me from the USA. Nobody here has one on a speculative sale. And BTW, I'm waiting three years for my D&RGS passenger cars, BTW....and not holding my breath.

AccuCraft UK does it the other way around - after the UK and Yoorup get the British-sponsored stuff, YOU get the leavings. Kinda evens stuff out, y'know?

tac etc


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I see.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Right now I'm awaiting a small 'priority' package from the USA that was shipped to me by airmail on 5 December. 

Tac -- 

I'd blame it on the weather, between the repeated snowfalls in the UK and the US, my hunch is that a lot of transatlantic goods were backlogged for days and days on one end or the other...I'm expecting a book from Midland Counties (on one of our mutual favorite topics BTW, the Welshpool and Llanfair) that was ordered on 16 December, to be shipped airmail. Under any other circumstances, it could've arrived as soon as Christmas Eve. Still ain't here yet.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Joel - good thinking - you are most likely right in your assumption there. Just a bit annoying since without this item I'm left with a very expensive club instead of a rifle....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Give me a list of your W&Ll book wants, if you think of it. We are often over at the line just to see how it's getting on and going into the store/cafe there is all part of the day.

BTW, expect something interesting in the modelling arena with regard to certain imported Welshpool rolling stock! I might even send you pics to give you a heads-up! Snot commercial, BTW, just something I'm doing here.

Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tac, 

Get you $'s saved and I will ship you one as soon as they are in. I am thinking Late March for arrival time.


----------

